# Need to Vent



## LuvaBun (Jun 23, 2010)

OK, maybe I'm hormonal or something, but this has really upset me.

We have a small lake just a block from where I live (storm water run off, made into a nice lake). Houses back on to the lake on one side, and there is a footpath on the other side, and lots of people like to walk there. 

Last year, we had two families of Canada geese that raised 11 goslings between them, and we were so happy that the 4 adults returned this year, and had another 11 babies between them. Unfortunately, when I went today, there was a sign up, saying some "Sour person had complained about the wildlife, and all had been removed and euthanised". All those babies (who were getting quite big now) and their devoted parents - gone!

Today, there is a pair of Grebes who have just had 3 babies, and I'm afraid whoever complained before will get them removed as well . Sometimes, I hate people ssd:

Jan


----------



## pla725 (Jun 23, 2010)

Unfortunately it is also happening in a town near me as well. The township manager wants to euthanize all the geese in one area. They had a meeting about this. Unfortunately she despite all the options available she would not change her. Sad. I thought geese were a protected species.


----------



## myLoki (Jun 23, 2010)

WHAT?! That horrible person getting poor innocent animals killed! There's a special circle of "you know where" for them. 

t.:X


----------



## degrassi (Jun 24, 2010)

Canada geese are a protected species and its illegal to harm them. Not sure how they were able to get permission to euthanize them. I"m pretty sure you aren't allowed to kill, transport(relocate) or harm the nests,eggs or birds. 

If I were you i'd call up the Edmonton Humane society or Animal bylaw and ask them what happened to the birds. 

You said the sign said "Sour person had complained about the wildlife, and all had been removed and euthanised". Was it an official sign of some kind of wildlife canada, EHS,City of Edmonton? Seems kind of fishy.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 24, 2010)

Whaaaaaat? What kind of person would request such a thing, and what kind of person would authorize the euthanasia of the birds?! That's just terrible. Poor birds


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 24, 2010)

The sign wasn't an official one, but done by another resident who cared about the geese. Apparently, the county took them away and they euthanize them :?. The sign gave an email address for any concerned about the geese to protest the action, and I sent an email. Got a reply saying they are going to 'work on it' tomorrow. 

I did say that I would be willing to go and sit at the lake to protect the Grebes if necessary. I know a lot of kids have been going regularly to look at the geese - they will be as upset as I am!

Jan


----------



## Pipp (Jun 24, 2010)

This would REALLY upset me as well.  I'd far prefer the geese to the neighbours. 

I can't imagine them being euthanised and not relocated. I think they're playing with the wrath of the neighbourhood, activists and media. 

If it is true, the Sun or the Journal I'm pretty sure would be interested in this story. It may make them think twice at the next little run-off lake. 

I'm very glad you emailed to protest the action. 



sas :hug1


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 24, 2010)

give us the email and we'll all write in support of the protest!


----------



## degrassi (Jun 24, 2010)

Who's email address is it? I would call the Edmonton Humane society or animal control and ask for an explanation. 

It takes a LOT for animal control to do anything. I just dont' see them going around killing a protected species because of one(or even a few) people complaining. Look at all the issues golf courses have with canada geese. They have to find ways to deter the geese(noise cannons, some use dogs to scare them) and aren't allowed to move or kill them. If anyone would be able to get geese killed I would assume it would be rich white people,lol.


----------



## degrassi (Jun 24, 2010)

Here are the phone # for EHS

Main Line: 780-471-1774 (automated attendant and also receptionist during business hours)

Animal Protection: 780-491-3517 (Please note: Peace Officers are often investigating complaints so may not be available to answer the phone. Please leave a message as voice mail is checked frequently throughout the day.)

Or you can call 311 to contact Edmonton Animal control.


----------



## pla725 (Jun 24, 2010)

Here are some recent news articles about a similiar situation in Mount Laurel, NJ. Unfortunately the geese in that situation met the same fate.

http://www.humanesociety.org/news/press_releases/2010/06/nj_goose_killing_061810.html

http://www.nbcphiladelphia.com/news/politics/gas-chambers-for-geese-in-mount-laurel-96324564.html

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/37839783/ns/local_news-delaware_valley,_pa/nj

http://www.lovecanadageese.com/urgent.html

May be these might provide information to help others facing the same fate.


----------



## irishlops (Jun 25, 2010)

Sorry about that, I though some types of geese were protected as well.
For all they knew they could of been pets, or reintroduction program.


----------



## LV426 (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm surprised that the local animal shelter took them and euthanized them. Since they are protected the Dept. of Game and Wildlife is usually who gets involved. Even then it takes more than one person complaining to get them removed. They have to be proven to be a nuisance and proper channels have to be followed because they are a protected species. 


What people don't realize is that just because you remove one family of geese doesn't mean that the pond will remain free of waterfowl. Another family will just move into the newly opened territory. Not to mention you can't remove all the wildlife from every lake. I really can't see how this complainer expects the county to remove every duck and goose forever. It just isn't practical.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks for all your replies - I'm glad to see so many other people care too!

I haven't contacted the Humane Society, as I'm not sure what action the person who put up the notice may be making, and all the information I have is what he/she put up.

Minda, thanks for saying you'd send an email too :hug:. However, it was only the email address of the person that put up the notice, not one to any official or anything. If I hear any more I'll let you know.

On a more positive note, the Grebe family seem to be doing well 

Jan


----------



## cheryl (Jun 26, 2010)

*Pipp wrote: *


> This would REALLY upset me as well.  I'd far prefer the geese to the neighbours.



Exactly..me too!

How disgraceful can some people be..really?!...that's really sad..


----------



## otnorot (Jun 27, 2010)

I dont like what people do to any bird but did you know that the Canadian goose was down to about 1000 birds and were declared endangered now there are millions of them. Heres whats happening in the east. 

Canada geese, once treated unequivocally as beautiful symbols
of the majesty of nature, are now perceived by many East coast
American suburbanites and business-people as just common pests, no
different than rats. Lately, the geese have populated suburbs,
golf courses, parks and recreational waters in ever-increasing
numbers, and their droppings and penchant for short-cut grass have
sparked several angry reactions. As a result of new behavioral
patterns--namely the recent unwillingness to migrate to Canada, as
their name would imply--reinforced by the spread of suburban
developments and golf courses, laws protecting Canada geese have
come under attack: the geese's protected status, many feel, no
longer reflects their actual conditions in the wild. Both private
and commercial concerns have pressured the federal and state
governments to allow thinning of the geese's population that will
benefit productivity across several economic sectors, namely the
tourism service sector. The Canada geese case-study presents an
interesting policy dilemma: how much should the environment be
protected--is there such a thing as too much protection?


----------



## Violet23 (Jun 28, 2010)

But those geese were living on a little pond, not anyone's property or a golf course or anything. It makes me so angry when things like this happen! I hope that Grebe family does well


----------



## Pipp (Jun 28, 2010)

*otnorot wrote: *


> I dont like what people do to any bird but did you know that the Canadian goose was down to about 1000 birds and were declared endangered now there are millions of them. Heres whats happening in the east.



That explains a lot, otnorot, thanks for the info, even though I don't like it either! 


sas


----------



## Rabbit Hero (Jun 28, 2010)

I think otnorot's point was not the fact that these animals were inhabiting an area that would be potentially irksome to people, but that there are actually to many Canadian Geese for our environment now to handle. This small area alone has bred some 22+ geese. Over population alone is damaging to a species but from what I understand their feces are very toxic and can destroy Eco systems in large numbers. 

Not that I'm agreeing with the actions taken, but I'm saying that there could be more reasons beyond what our hearts are seeing.


----------



## Bassetluv (Jun 29, 2010)

Canada geese are a protected species. Here in Ottawa they migrate by the thousands; you can see them absolutely everywhere along the rivers, walking paths, and especially toward the west end of the city.

Here's what one government site says:



> Canada Geese: Protected by law
> 
> The Canada Goose is a migratory bird, protected under Canadian law by the Migratory Birds Convention Act. The Canadian Wildlife Service, part of Environment Canada, manages wildlife matters that are the responsibility of the federal government, including protection and management of migratory birds.
> 
> It is illegal to disturb, damage or destroy the nest or eggs of Canada Geese. However, special permits may be obtained from the Canadian Wildlife Service to use acceptable deterrent techniques. To request a permit, contact the Permits Officer at (905) 336-4464.



Here's the link for the full blurb:

http://www.on.ec.gc.ca/wildlife/brochures/canadageese-e.html

We have one talk-show host here who dislikes them so much that he repeatedly tells his listeners that the city should shoot them all so they can feed the homeless. 

Personally, it upsets me whenever any method of fixing a problem having to do with animals involves simply killing them because they are invading "our" space. It's this type of story that should go to the media, if it hasn't already (imo). The more people who know about it, the more who might fight to at least have alternative methods used.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 29, 2010)

OK. I got an email from the person that I responded too. It seems the information was incorrect, and he forwarded the email he received from the Biologist for Engineering and Environmental Planning for the county.

*Recreation, Parks and Culture conduct a Goose Management Program. The program is 
concerned with the population of geese on Broadmoor Lake and Heritage Hills 
Wetlands. There are no management activities at Village on the Lake. Several 
residents have called regarding the lack of geese on the pond. At this time of 
year, the goslings are very mobile and the families are moving between wetlands 
and constructed ponds, feeding while their flight feathers are developing. 
Therefore, geese that were typically observed in one area, will move. They may 
return, dependant upon the food sources elsewhere. 

Management of migratory birds (including geese) is under the jurisdiction of the 
provincial and federal governments. The County has not removed or euthanized any 
geese in Strathcona County. Our management permit is specific to Broadmoor Lake 
and Heritage Hills Wetland and is specific to egg oiling which occurred in late 
April. The notices were not placed by Strathcona County and contain erroneous 
information.

*So, I guess as far as they are concerned, both famlies just decided to leave 
the Lake. Not sure I totally believe it, as none of the goslings would be able to 
fly, and I think someone would have have noticed 15 geese walking along the road.
But ....

Jan 





```

```


----------



## Kohana (Jun 30, 2010)

I really do hope they are alright. People who kill animals for no reason really make me angry :X I'm the type of person who can't harm any living creature, not even bugs. (Well except for mosquitoes and flys heh)


----------



## pla725 (Jul 10, 2010)

I found some information regarding a group in North New Jersey who convinced local government not to kill geese. Thought it might help. 

Forwarded message - for info, please visit
http://www.northjersey.com/news/98003399_Freeholders_vote_to_stop_goose_gassing.\
html
and
http://www.ny1.com/content/your_nj_news_now/121793/geese-overpopulation-sparks-f\
amiliar-battle/

NJ - Bergen County Freeholders Save Future Generations of Geese
from Gassing & Shooting!

Coverage in The Record
http://www.northjersey.com/news/98003399_Freeholders_vote_to_stop_goose_gassing.\
html

Coverage on NY1
http://www.ny1.com/content/your_nj_news_now/121793/geese-overpopulation-sparks-f\
amiliar-battle/

From Bergen Co. Freeholder Resolution Number 1006 [passed unaninously]
"Now, Therefore, Be It Resolved, by the Bergen County Board of Chosen
Freeholders, that the County of Bergen will not enter into any future
contract with the United States Department of Agriculture with regard
to the USDA's capture and euthanize program or any other agency
engaged in a similar program; and

Be it further resolved, that the Board of Freeholders directs the Bergen
County Department of Parks to continue to seek alternative methods
that are humane to help reduce the overpopulation of geese throughout
the entire county of Bergen including repellants, barriers, decoys, cound
deterrents, OVO (birth) control (making eggs infertile) and other methods."
A Fortunate Chain of Events:

A thank you is owed to Pat Sayers (the original witness to the killings),
who told Jerilyn, who loves and is very knowledgeable about geese, who
then told Jan Fredericks of Gods Creatures Ministry [email protected]
who told Julie O'Connor of Caring Activists Against Fur
www.caafgroup.com.

Julie, who lives in Bergen County, contacted APLNJ (aplnj. org) who sent
the alert to their membership to contact the freeholders & County Exec.
in protest of the killings. In addition, Julie called the papers & organized
a rally for the geese, which attracted more media attention. By the end
of the week, the Freeholders were already crafting the resolution to
prohibit lethal population control of geese and other water fowl in
Bergen County parks in the future. Many thanks to more than 50 people,
who attended the 7/7/10 Freeholder meeting to speak about the geese
& hear the positive news for the future. Thanks also to everyone who
made the calls and attended the protest.


----------



## Shelley123 (Sep 21, 2010)

What a strange people they are to complain about something as minor as that.

How dare they get something like that done to innocent geese, when the geese were the first ones there because the nature is their rightful home!

I really do feel your frustration and anger!


----------



## Jaded (Sep 21, 2010)

That is sad happened over here all the time but about wild rabbits and it happens to pet bunnies to


----------

